# Series on Covenant Theology



## ~~Susita~~ (Jan 15, 2008)

A friend of mine sent me some CD's on Covenant Theology from Christ United Reformed Church (San Diego - Michael Horton's church) and they're quite good. I should be done with them after this week, but does anybody else want to listen to them? I can ship them out if you're interested.


----------



## cih1355 (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Susan,

I'm interested in listening to them. Could you ship them out to me?


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Jan 15, 2008)

cih1355 said:


> Hi Susan,
> 
> I'm interested in listening to them. Could you ship them out to me?



Will do. I guess if anyone else wants to listen to them, you can ship them out to them? There are 4 disks, by the way.


----------



## cih1355 (Jan 15, 2008)

~~Susita~~ said:


> cih1355 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Susan,
> ...



After I listen to them, I can ship them out to whomever wants to listen to them.


----------



## Theogenes (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm very interested in hearing these lectures.
Let me know when you'rre done and I'll give you my address.
Thanks!
Jim


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jan 24, 2008)

*Horton Audio online*

At Christ Reformed - Santee, CA


----------



## JDKetterman (Jan 24, 2008)

~~Susita~~ said:


> A friend of mine sent me some CD's on Covenant Theology from Christ United Reformed Church (San Diego - Michael Horton's church) and they're quite good. I should be done with them after this week, but does anybody else want to listen to them? I can ship them out if you're interested.



Hi Susan,

I'm very interested in the CDs as well, but I would feel kind of guilty for the cost of shipping them all the way out to DC.


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Jan 25, 2008)

JDKetterman said:


> Hi Susan,
> 
> I'm very interested in the CDs as well, but I would feel kind of guilty for the cost of shipping them all the way out to DC.



Someone else had first dibs, so that's his problem. 

Okay so school started and so far, I'm a week ahead in both chemistry AND Biology (woohoo! I'm darned proud of myself). But that means I still have to listen to the last two, so I'll download them onto my iPod then ship them out once I get some time. Sorry for the delay, y'all!


----------



## danmpem (Jan 25, 2008)

joshua said:


> Miss Susita, if it's not copyright infringement (and it _may_ be?), you could always rip them on to your hard drive and make them into MP3 files?



Yeah, it's really easy if you have the right program. iTunes make it pretty simple for non-tech folk.


----------

